# New to Meat goats What do you think about my newbies ?



## OatWheatGoaties (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I'm new here to goat spot this is my first post!! Long story short my grandpa was down in health and while my family traveled alot I sold my beloved dairy goats that were Lamanchas and Nubians and Alpines (Mostly Manchas and Alpines) anyway my grandpa passed away in AUG so I felt rather empty and lonely in my pasture so I added a pair of goaties! A new leaf! They are Percentage Boers! What do you think ? The buck is 4 months old and the doeling is 5 months old do they look okay for their age ? I just got them 2 weeks ago they are super gentle and easy going either way i'm happy! They are gaining weight more now and looking nicer everyday but for this age what would be a ideal weight for them to hit ?

Without further ado heres Ruby and Nite! :wahoo:

Nites pictures were taken 1 week after I got them

















Ruby


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to TGS ...glad you are here... :wave: 

I am so sorry to hear about your grandpa....that must be so devastating....  :hug: 


As for the boer crosses...you have a nice start there ...they look to be a good beginning ......goats are the sweetest things....you will enjoy them... :wink: congrats .... :greengrin: :thumb: 

Do you have loose salts and minerals with copper in it for them ...out free choice...goats need that for over all good health.....


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello, 
I love looking at other people's goats. I am sorry to hear about your grandpa. My grown sons and all of us are still grieving over the loss of Dad, Grandpa, Uncle,.. and it has been a year now since he passed away. He lived here with us. 

I wanted to say something about the one goats spotted knees.. : How unusual!!! There are spots on the knee bends and little brown shoes on all the hooves. What awesome spots to help cover up scuffy knees and dirty hooves!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sorry about your grandpa. 
I was going to remark on Ruby's spotted knees as well! I have seen a lot of cute Boer pictures, but her coloring is the absolute cutest I have ever seen!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
I don't raise meat goats but they are very cute!


----------



## OatWheatGoaties (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks! The first markings I seen on ruby was her Knee and Ankle spots and her "Ruby Slippers" hence the name Ruby! Yep I have a goat Mineral block and a few other supplements and I wormed them they've made a huge improvement from the day I got them! Yesterday I went to feed the chickens and Nite was following Ruby inside with me but she made it in before him and he got the door shut and he stood outside baahing cause he couldn't find her she just vanished! finally I stopped working in there in the chicken house and shoved Ruby out the door cause he was looking all over for her BAAAH and this morning I was feeding the Pheasants and Nite kept trying to steal the Gamebird feed from my bucket and I was working to get the sliding door open (Tiny rocks stuck in it) and finally I just sit on my bucket to keep him from food stealing untill I got the door open LOL if you got feed you have to move quick! Goaties are magic for their tricks =) then also yesterday the wind blew and blew my feed sacks into the pasture on accident and when I got home at 10 pm last night I went to go put them up in the stall for the night and they had shredded the sacks into thousands of tiny bits and scattered them across the pasture which I had to pick up this morning! LOL I forgot how much fun goats are! :laugh: I'll try and get some new ones of Nite and Ruby to show how much they are improving weight size.

Yes my grandpa and I were very close and it was a huge impact on my family. Talking about goats reminds me of him all the time, He loved my goats it was heartbreaking to sell my goats. He was fond of them all and he hated the fact I had to sell them due to his health but I was on the road to much with my family to hospitals and everything and I had a goat get killed by a Cougar while I was not at home I was able to feed them and all but it was the fact I just couldn't stay home much and watch after them it was just a feed and run and they all needed much more then that and I knew what I had to do... I wish someday I'll find some of my much loved goat herd I had!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yep I have a goat Mineral block and a few other supplements


 The block is no good...I recommend the loose salt and minerals... it is easier for them to get what they need from it.....with the block.... they can lick and chew all day and still not get what they need..... 

:hug:


----------



## OatWheatGoaties (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh thanks! I'll get some loose salt and minerals when I go to the feed store in the morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

First off they are a very nice start, but as I was looking and reading I was wondering,

You have them together? She can and will get bred, I personally wouldn't recommend that until she is atleast 8 or 9 months old at the earliest. Just wondering if you realize they can and will breed this young

love the coloring on the doe. Really like the head and horn set on the buck. Congratulations. 

I 2nd the loose minerals.


----------

